# Fall/Winter Nano Contest



## altcharacter

Can someone sticky this please so everyone can see. Thanks!

Ok so here are the rules/regulations for the nano tank challenge.

1) 10 gallon max water volume. This includes any sumps/fuge/HOB/ATO that may be linked to the system. You're not going to need a 5 gallon ATO anyways right? The idea is small!!!
2) Max cost for everything is $250 if you're buying new (be honest with this)
3) More points for using previously owned equipment
4) Must be a new system. Not new to you but can be used parts from anywhere
5) Extra Extra points for getting stuff cheap/free from other members (this forces us to meet up with eachother!)
6) You must take a picture of an pop/soda/beer can inside your tank for a reference before the contest begins
7) A minimum of one picture update with a FTS must be made to a thread once a month so we can drool and admire your handy work.
8) If your have a tank crash you can start over again or try to save your system but it must be the same equipment.
8) Bonus points for someone who puts in a Yellow Tang (Joking!!!)
9) Livestock is totally up to you but please be considerate of your tank size. This will effect the final decision.
10) Prizes (if any) will be given to the winners at my annual spring BBQ in May so the end date for this contest should be around there (TBD)
11) Bonus points for originality and use of equipment
12) Most important rule.....ASK YOUR SPOUSE IF YOU CAN HAVE ANOTHER TANK!!!!!!

Any other questions/comments/concerns PM...as I said before this is really just for fun so the Mods on the forums know what's going on but aren't in handling this (unless they want to)

So...start getting your cameras out and get some ideas of what you're going to do. Lets try to aim for a start date of october 1st.

I'll try to streamline the event as we go but really if anyone has ideas shoot me a PM
Chromey has generously donated a trophy/plaque to the winner.
I also am giving a prize of 5 pounds of homemade sausage made by myself
another prize is a PC 36" Coralife unit donated by Teemee (although she doesn't know )

Thanks!!!

*List of Entrees:*
Chromey
J_T
ZK4444
Damsel_Den
Ciddian (possibly)
Altcharacter
Sourgummy
Rickcasa
Pa53612
Bigfishy
CincoSiete (50seven in espanol)


----------



## J_T

So, if I build my own tank... Is it the value of materials, or value of the tank as I would have sold it?


----------



## altcharacter

If you have to go out and buy materials or equipment, this would add to the value of your build. Existing or pre-owned materials does not add to the value of the build


----------



## J_T

Perfect! I have a pile of unused plexi. I guess I will take a picture of it to prove that it is there. 

Ah, my wife is going to kill me..... LOL


----------



## Chromey

My wife cought me in the act of leak testing a Old 5 gallon Im using.

So much trouble now LOL


----------



## zk4444

Here's my official entry for this contest where I'll be using my recently retired nano cube.

I could have a bit of an advantage in terms of hardware 

*Specs*:

Tank: Eheim Aquastyle 35L Cube Tank (12x12x14)

Sump: 
- Sumpless

Lighting:
- LED pendant (part of AquaStyle tank kit)

Filtration:
- Eheim internal filter (part of AquaStyle tank kit)
- Tunze 9002 DOC skimmer (J_T you saw it at my house )
- Rena XP3 Canister filter (visible in my tank thread pics)

Pumps:
- Hydor Koralia Nano 245gph

Other hardware:
- Existing heater
- Existing stand
- ??
- ??

Total cost to date: $0.00


----------



## damsel_den

Hubbys letting me set one up, he's got rules though.. I find them out when I get home tonight..so we will see if I'm still in after I get restrictions lol!!


----------



## altcharacter

If that is what you're using Zk, then your total volume for the tank would be 9.2 gallons and the canister filter would definitely put you over the 10 gallon total volume. Although this might be overlooked by the judges 

I still have to figure out what I'll be using for a tank.

Just a update!
You can do whatever you want with your tank but you can't start cycling it (filling it) for another week or so. That way nobody gets a head start on anyone else.

Keep em coming!!!


----------



## Ciddian

.....I want to see if I can wing something.. LOL

Stickied! Lemmie know if you want me to do anything alt :3


----------



## altcharacter

Chromey, did you take your picture of the tank with a can? If so then we can just start...I guess it won't hurt if anyone starts now.

Jess, yes I want you to do something...make a nano tank!!! Make a 3 gallon with a few frags and you can get your saltwater from me on a weekly basis

And yes Z, that tank is alright


----------



## Chromey

Here We Go.

As per the rules, Rickards Red was emptied 3 mins before the picture

Tank: 5 gallon Rimless, Found in my Basement under the stairs.

Hardware:
-50W Heater, Found in the tank
-AC 20, foam/carbon/foam, Found in the tank

Lighting:
2-ReefBrite LEDs, Used on my 135, before my new LEDs
15" all blue
15" White

Liverock:
5 lbs from my sump
1 branch with random LPS

Money Spend too date 0000$

Day 1


----------



## altcharacter

hahaha....bastard!!
I haven't even figured out my tank yet!!
Nice job so far dude


----------



## damsel_den

My question of the day is, if we can accept free things are we able to accept free things if our spouses buy them?


----------



## altcharacter

Hahahahahaha....this one made me laugh!!!
Why worry about rules, just go out and start your tank already 
And I'll say no, it doesn't count towards the total as long as it isn't a AI Vega or something.


----------



## damsel_den

I have the vision in my head, ill start it on wednesday since I'm off then.. oh and I'm going to set up a new twitter account so I can tweet about everything I do!


----------



## Tristan

Damn I should have waited two more months lol!


----------



## altcharacter

Give me your twitter info!! I'll twitterz mine also!
Well Tristan, you can always come to the bbq and get some free sausage and cookies
Or you can start another nano


----------



## Tristan

I have my 150 to get going and that is already getting me in trouble so another Nano is a no no.


----------



## Chromey

I might have to get twitter.... Just need to figure out how to use it.


----------



## damsel_den

Here's my new twitter account that I set up for the nano https://www.twitter.com/apbt_luvrs_nano


----------



## J_T

Chromey said:


> My wife cought me in the act of leak testing a Old 5 gallon Im using.
> 
> So much trouble now LOL


Mine found me playing with the tank calculator for the gallons.... LOL Asked me who was ordering a tank that small.... Um, me?


----------



## altcharacter

I'm gonna have to update the rules to say "ask your spouse first"

Good to hear we have a few people going in on this!!!

Updating original post to reflect new info


----------



## damsel_den

I didn't even have to cry to get hubby to let me set up another (all I had to do was remind him ill remember this when he wants to go dirtbiking)


----------



## J_T

*1) 10 gallon max water volume. This includes any sumps/fuge/HOB/ATO that may be linked to the system. You're not going to need a 5 gallon ATO anyways right? The idea is small!!!*

Extra points if the tank serves a second function?....

*7) A minimum of one picture update with a FTS must be made to a thread once a month so we can drool and admire your handy work.*

Start a new thread each month? Keeps chit chat to a managable size 

*8) Bonus points for someone who puts in a Yellow Tang (Joking!!!)*

What if we do this? LOL. I can! Just need to find a really small one


----------



## altcharacter

Yeah I'm thinking we should probably have a sub-category for this contest and we could put all the build threads in there to keep the main category free of clutter.

If a mod could make this possible I'll bake you some cookies.

Last time I checked at NAFB they had yellow tangs that were 1"....no lie.


----------



## zk4444

altcharacter said:


> And yes Z, that tank is alright


cool 

Just washed the cube and gonna take a quick pic now, then the cycle officially starts !!

BRB.

_* edit:_ Here's the nano:


----------



## damsel_den

Slow and steady wins the race... Ill get around to mine some time this week!


----------



## damsel_den

Ok , so I HAVE to use this one(as per spouses request), its 5 gallons. 14L X 8.5 W X 9H
I need to clean it better and take the stickers off ect. As long as it passes the leak test
Ill get around to that and a better pic tomorrow


(Note: I didn't consume the beer in the tank)


----------



## Ciddian

I am gunna figure out or hijack the other forum for the contest. Just gotta ask Ameekplec first


----------



## altcharacter

So I have a design in my head but don't know how to go about it. If I get it built then I would be sad to see my money go. I was also thinking of hitting up some thrift stores to see if anything there might be what I want.

What should I do!!!!!


----------



## rickcasa

*Count me in!!*

Perfect timing Dave! I'm going nowhere with my 110 build and nanos have been swimming in my mind lately ... putting my 110 build on hold.

Oct 1st?? Did someone jump the gun or has this thing started already?

Question...is this for salties only? I'd be torn if it is wide open. I always wanted to build a planted tank.


----------



## altcharacter

Hiya Rick! Yeah it's just a saltwater nano reef contest. Although you're more than welcome to join in. 

It was Chromey's fault we all started early but I won't point fingers 

Start one and post some pics already


----------



## TAL

I've got a basic 10g AGA, and some substrate that needs a wash for anyone who wants it to enter this, just send me a PM.


----------



## Chromey

I jumped the gun yes, But its cause 
Ive been toying with building a nano for a while , ask Greg, he has my back.


----------



## SourGummy

I'm in.... 2g evolve2, post pic tonight or tomorrow


----------



## zk4444

rickcasa said:


> Perfect timing Dave! I'm going nowhere with my 110 build and nanos have been swimming in my mind lately ... putting my 110 build on hold.
> 
> Oct 1st?? *Did someone jump the gun or has this thing started already*?
> 
> Question...is this for salties only? I'd be torn if it is wide open. I always wanted to build a planted tank.


I'd start with you Rick -- I know I'm biting off more than I can chew since the 41g is early in the works, but it should be fine as the nano still needs to cycle for a bit.


----------



## Chromey

I used Old water from my Main DT, Old Rock From my DT. No Cycle needed

I added 2 Hermits today.

First water change is Due this Friday.

I dont plan on Adding any fish so Keeping it clean should be a little easy.

I though about dropping my 9" Blond naso in for a Few pics, to send the tang PO-PO of the deep-end, but that would just stress my baby girl out, So no go.


----------



## rickcasa

*Salty Iwogumi*

So this hurricane vase is just sitting here doing nothing except hold some pot-pourri so I thought it'd look better with some GSP at the bottom and some mangrove sticking out of it. I'll get my planted look, an iwogumi if you will, but it'll be salty with every shrimp species that can be locally sourced.

You think this will hold a Mantis? It's thin sided but a solid thick base and at 2.8G it might be the smallest entry.

The baby bottle is my baby girl's and hopefully this nano project will be finished when her 2nd sister arrives in the new year.


----------



## rickcasa

zk4444 said:


> I'd start with you Rick -- I know I'm biting off more than I can chew since the 41g is early in the works, but it should be fine as the nano still needs to cycle for a bit.


Yeah, why stop, you're definitely on a roll. Looking forward to a different look than it's previous version...any inspiration yet?



> I though about dropping my 9" Blond naso in for a Few pics, to send the tang PO-PO of the deep-end, but that would just stress my baby girl out, So no go.


I'd pay to see this. Stressed 'baby girl' will get ich....lol. I hope you meant a real baby.


----------



## damsel_den

Well the tanks held water for 24 hours now so that will be the tank I'm using.
I don't know what equipment I'm going to use yet I have to go threw everything still but Hugos going to be very happy with his new home by the end of it!


----------



## Chromey

damsel_den said:


> Well the tanks held water for 24 hours now so that will be the tank I'm using.
> I don't know what equipment I'm going to use yet I have to go threw everything still but Hugos going to be very happy with his new home by the end of it!


Ive got and Extra Heater, If you need 1, Let me know.....

Unless their are rules with helping the competition?


----------



## damsel_den

Thanks for the offer  , but I have everything I just need to figure out what things I'm going to use. That means going threw all the random crap downstairs one day soon lol!!


----------



## pat3612

Can I still get in on this I have a small cube I would like to try


----------



## altcharacter

altcharacter said:


> 3) More points for using previously owned equipment
> 5) Extra Extra points for getting stuff cheap/free from other members (this forces us to meet up with eachother!)


There you go Chromey
And Pat I'll put you down as one of the entree's! Welcome aboard!
Rick, I would just water test the vase to make sure it could hold water and rock. But I think it should work.


----------



## J_T

I would not put the mantis though. No way it will withstand a strike.


----------



## 50seven

I really want in on this... considering ignoring rule #12...


----------



## J_T

50seven said:


> I really want in on this... considering ignoring rule #12...


I started building my nano. Wife asked how much I was selling it for.... Said I wasn't. She wants to know when this went from "we'll talk" to me building it.... Lol!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim

50seven said:


> I really want in on this... considering ignoring rule #12...


Indeed. I asked my wife and she gave me "the look".

Since I am being allowed to upgrade my current tank ummm I better not


----------



## Fish_Man

I can donate crushed coral if anyone needs.

Was used in a 35gallon tank.


----------



## bigfishy

I want to join in too! ^^


----------



## J_T

As per the rules; my tank.... Some assembly required! Damn it, I knew not to go to ikea for it! Lol










Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRJ

10 Gallons!? wow thats tiny. Im in a 14 Gal biocube and cant wait to get out of it, but id consider anything under 30 nano as even clowns need 30G+


----------



## J_T

CRJ said:


> 10 Gallons!? wow thats tiny. Im in a 14 Gal biocube and cant wait to get out of it, but id consider anything under 30 nano as even clowns need 30G+


I think mine in in the 8 gal area.

Most clowns will not do well in this size. New borns would, pink/orange skunks would. As would many gobies.

Most of us are cheating, and using existing tank water and rocks. So, really is easier for the short term.

I intend on making mine able to be plumbed into my main tank. Once this is over, it will be easier to run it 

Also, anyone that needs help, I have no problems using my tank water to kick start your tank 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damsel_den

I think J_Ts making a giant replica of the "nano" he made so he can make it prettyer 
He's definitally going to cheat!
And his wife didn't agree to the contest!!
(That's what you get for calling Hugo ugly Jon)


----------



## SourGummy

damsel_den said:


> I think J_Ts making a giant replica of the "nano" he made so he can make it prettyer
> 
> (That's what you get for calling Hugo ugly Jon)


i smell fire... pregnant woman are scary


----------



## J_T

SourGummy said:


> i smell fire... pregnant woman are scary


And I have been nice to her! Imagine if I hadn't! Lol

Replica.. I almost copied my 155, but said nah. Too much work! I may still later. But not for this.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfishy

Hi JT, I got a lot of nice size acrylic sheets (clear and black), want to build mine for me?


----------



## altcharacter

CRJ, I have a 20g with 2 Oc clowns and they're doing just fine. I also know alot of people with 10g tanks that have no problems with keeping livestock just as long as you know what you're doing. This is also a "challenge" so it's not supposed to be easy.

Kev, just put a small 8g in your basement (after you ask the wife) and remember most if not all of these systems are just temporary unless you really want to keep it. We all have DT's to tend to anyways right?

Alex, gimme a shout if you want in on the contest and i'll put your name up.

Looking sexy J_T!


----------



## bigfishy

*10G Bio Sphere Concept*

pmed...

This is my design!!! GRRRRR! 

*10 Gallon Bio - Sphere Concept*


----------



## J_T

bigfishy said:


> pmed...
> 
> This is my design!!! GRRRRR!
> 
> *10 Gallon Bio - Sphere Concept*


Woah, that is crazy. Lots going on there!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T

bigfishy said:


> Hi JT, I got a lot of nice size acrylic sheets (clear and black), want to build mine for me?


Yes, I can do that. Just need to cover my glue, and aplicators. And bring it to me (yorkdale mall).

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter

I sure hope that was a joke 

Anyways, Markham's most wanted is officially in the contest. I'll put Kev on there also just so he can say "I had no choice, they entered me in!" 

Great contest so far guys!

Just a side note, I put a add in the hardware forum for a tank...go read it!


----------



## Chromey

How am i the only one started already?

BTW my wife is 6 months along, And Not happy at all about the tank, But really, Its for Fun.

Also, I need to know if this is a GTAA contest, For Trophy reasons.


----------



## altcharacter

Talk to Ciddian about it being a GTAA contest. I've contacted the mods but only Jess had gotten back to me.


----------



## damsel_den

Chromey said:


> How am i the only one started already?
> 
> BTW my wife is 6 months along, And Not happy at all about the tank, But really, Its for Fun.
> 
> Also, I need to know if this is a GTAA contest, For Trophy reasons.


I'm starting mine tomorrow I think! 
Poor Chromey..I wouldn't of even brought up another tank(I know how I am preggo) Congrats though! I'm 30 weeks!


----------



## J_T

Well, came home to a mess in my own tank, or mine would be running now 

Power was out in my tank  thankfully only an hour or so. But still... So, water change, filter change etc. Time to clean up


----------



## Ciddian

If you wanna smack Gtaa somewhere on this contest that is okay with me. It's informal and for fun, but so is a lot of what we do. lol. Its run mainly by Alt and I will try to back up where I can 

Still figuring out just how to hide a new tank.... @[email protected]


----------



## altcharacter

We're official!!!!
And remember rule #12 Jess!!!


----------



## J_T

Ciddian said:


> If you wanna smack Gtaa somewhere on this contest that is okay with me. It's informal and for fun, but so is a lot of what we do. lol. Its run mainly by Alt and I will try to back up where I can
> 
> Still figuring out just how to hide a new tank.... @[email protected]


Do what I did. I made a monitor riser....









Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ciddian

LOL! JT that is awesome!!!

Rofl.. I forgot about # 12........Darn it.

Okay so I made a subforum for all the tank threads, I hope that's okay Alt. If anyone needs anything moved just PM me the links


----------



## J_T

Ciddian said:


> LOL! JT that is awesome!!!
> 
> Rofl.. I forgot about # 12........Darn it.
> 
> Okay so I made a subforum for all the tank threads, I hope that's okay Alt. If anyone needs anything moved just PM me the links


First post in the subforum!!! LOL

Okay, just a "so you know" tapatalk doesn't see the subforum. Not in my participated, nor in the new posts etc.


----------



## cablemike

Correct me if I'm wrong here, its 10 gallons total water volume right. So if I used a 15 gallon tank and after sand and live rock it has like 7-8 gallons of actual water then I'm in the required guidelines right? If this is the case count me in as I have a 15 gallon behind the furnace full of extra equipment. All I need is a light, sand, rock, and live stock. I could just pull that Galileo unit I just got from my solana and put the hqi pendant back on. Hmmm. And that seaclone skimmer is just sitting there doing nothing. A seaclone on a 15 gal is over kill but hey, I will have the cleanest nano around. Who needs ugly power heads when you can have 5 power filters providing flow.
So am I in?


----------



## Ciddian

Hmmm I am sorta Daft with the tapatalk since I dont have a cell but hopefully it pops up :/ Not sure why it wouldnt show.


----------



## altcharacter

People who are entered into the contest please make a thread of your build in the sub-category in the forum please so we don't clog up this category.

Thanks!!


----------



## rickcasa

bigfishy said:


> pmed...
> 
> This is my design!!! GRRRRR!
> 
> *10 Gallon Bio - Sphere Concept*


Neat. That's gonna look like a funky gerbil cage.

Hey there's an idea...


----------



## J_T

cablemike said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here, its 10 gallons total water volume right. So if I used a 15 gallon tank and after sand and live rock it has like 7-8 gallons of actual water then I'm in the required guidelines right? If this is the case count me in as I have a 15 gallon behind the furnace full of extra equipment. All I need is a light, sand, rock, and live stock. I could just pull that Galileo unit I just got from my solana and put the hqi pendant back on. Hmmm. And that seaclone skimmer is just sitting there doing nothing. A seaclone on a 15 gal is over kill but hey, I will have the cleanest nano around. Who needs ugly power heads when you can have 5 power filters providing flow.
> So am I in?


The Seaclone will hold a gallon, as will any other HOB's.

So, per that part of the rule? Not sure. Hey, I would just do it! We will toss water balloons at you when the BBQ happens, and call you a cheater or something! LOL


----------



## zk4444

altcharacter said:


> People who are entered into the contest please make a thread of your build in the sub-category in the forum please so we don't clog up this category.
> 
> Thanks!!


alt, I'd like to start one but where exactly is the contest 'sub-category' you speak of? lol.

You can help out a GTAA newb here, so if you start one then I can follow suit?


----------



## altcharacter

For everyone that can't find it, look at the top of this forum category.
or use this link
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=84


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Hey Dave, count me in! I just shut down my frag tank so this is just the excuse I am looking for 

Thanks for this.


----------



## altcharacter

Awesome Phil, make a post in the sub-forums please! I'll count you in.


----------



## pat3612

*Help*

Whats the rules with help some people have others building doing stuff for them just wondering


----------



## altcharacter

If it doesn't cost you anything it's all good. I have a tank being built for me and so do a few others. Just be honest about how much it costs

I'll also do an update tomorrow of what's going on in the contest. I've been fairly busy with work so I haven't been able to sit down and do anything. 

Although I would like to say that we do have a sponsor for this contest!!! I'll announce later!!


----------



## J_T

altcharacter said:


> If it doesn't cost you anything it's all good. I have a tank being built for me and so do a few others. Just be honest about how much it costs
> 
> I'll also do an update tomorrow of what's going on in the contest. I've been fairly busy with work so I haven't been able to sit down and do anything.
> 
> Although I would like to say that we do have a sponsor for this contest!!! I'll announce later!!


Hmm, wonder who the tank builder is...

I also bet I know who the sponsor is.... and if I am wrong, I bet I know who the next sponsor will be.... LOL


----------



## altcharacter

Just for that i'm gonna go out and get a different sponsor to prove you wrong! 

And I haven't announced my tank yet since I don't have a tank yet. But I bet my tank builder is doing an awesome job on it!!


----------



## J_T

altcharacter said:


> Just for that i'm gonna go out and get a different sponsor to prove you wrong!
> 
> And I haven't announced my tank yet since I don't have a tank yet. But I bet my tank builder is doing an awesome job on it!!


Lmao 

As for the tank. I just cut the front/back/bottom today while waiting for the inventory autitors to show up.

Had a delay.... Dead table saw... Then a crappy one I bought, hell of a time returning it. Now I have a kick ass saw! I should up charge your build!










Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T

Some assembly required 










Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444

You're building alt a mini-solana?  

Nice table saw J_T!


----------



## fesso clown

altcharacter said:


> Although this might be overlooked by the judges


I can't enter the contest but I volunteer to be a judge.
My main credentials are that I am an artist with a keen eye for design and aesthetics, I enjoy seeing creative (ghetto) solutions AND techy equipment and don't have a snobbish predetermined attitude of how things "should" be. I have a willful ignorance of what makes a "designer coral" and go as far as to refuse to learn names like "Frootie Loops", "Star-spackled drywall" or "Joseph's Techocolor Yawn". I don't care about that shit and only know what looks good (to me) in a tank. 
MOst importantly I have a car and am willing to go around and look at entries in person and I LOVE TO JUDGE! 
I nominate Greg and Alex to be my fellow judges, I was at Alex's house today and he is willing to join in. 
I didn't read through past the rules so I don't know if you've got judges already.... if so, no worries. What do ya think.


----------



## altcharacter

I'm totally good with that idea Jeff! I'll make an anouncement in another thread

As for that tank, it's looking sexy Jon!


----------



## bigfishy

I don't even know what happen to my tank...

Lost in J_T's workshop 

xD


----------



## J_T

bigfishy said:


> I don't even know what happen to my tank...
> 
> Lost in J_T's workshop
> 
> xD


Did you not get my last email? Damn phone. It would be the third person...

Let me resend...

Need to go over the sizes. It seems cramped.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfishy

J_T said:


> Did you not get my last email? Damn phone. It would be the third person...
> 
> Let me resend...
> 
> Need to go over the sizes. It seems cramped.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


still no email


----------



## muskieboy

Is it too late to join in on this thing?

I've been thinking of starting a reef vase.


----------



## pat3612

You have to wait for the guys to chip in but its ok with me I think most of them are behind anyway


----------



## J_T

muskieboy said:


> Is it too late to join in on this thing?
> 
> I've been thinking of starting a reef vase.


Sure, I think most of us have broken rules already, so, why not! Just make sure you take a new picture of the tank empty. That way, you can show that you started it now. And not something already running!


----------



## 50seven

I'm not running the contest, but as one of the judges, I'm totally okay with it. As long as you follow the rules to the best of your ability.

And yes, Jon, I am taking note of who's breaking the rules


----------



## J_T

50seven said:


> I'm not running the contest, but as one of the judges, I'm totally okay with it. As long as you follow the rules to the best of your ability.
> 
> And yes, Jon, I am taking note of who's breaking the rules


... Well, wait for Dec....

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fesso clown

any updates?


----------



## J_T

fesso clown said:


> any updates?


My tank was taken down.

Wife wanted to rearrange the living room. Toss in the acrylic, and well, no time! Didn't even fight about setting it back up.

I am thinking about putting it on the window ledge, and growing out pods. No filter, heater, or power head needed for that


----------



## fesso clown

J_T said:


> My tank was taken down.
> 
> Wife wanted to rearrange the living room. Toss in the acrylic, and well, no time! Didn't even fight about setting it back up.
> 
> I am thinking about putting it on the window ledge, and growing out pods. No filter, heater, or power head needed for that


So far you're winning....


----------



## J_T

fesso clown said:


> So far you're winning....


You just want ma pods! LOL.

I will post when I do it it. I may even just make a new "nano" for it. Perhaps toss a hermit or something in with it.... Who knows....


----------



## TankCla

Never saw this thread. Too late to join the contest? I have a 10g nano.


----------



## altcharacter

Yeah I'm thinking this contest was a bust. Sorry guys but I think we'll have to try it another time. 

Thanks for everyone giving it a good try though.


----------

